# Gold Spilo



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

How much will a 3 inch Gold Spilo go for,how much is a fair price for it here are some pics?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

ALso is this a Gold Diamond Piranha or just a Gold piranha??


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Come on guys anyone out there Im sure someone knows what kind it is.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

It's not a gold spilo,i know that much.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Heres another pic I was told it was a gold.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Can you get a clear flank shot. I would like to see the anal fin. it reminds me of a brandtii.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Are you trying to sell it or are you inquirring before you purchase one?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

uhh dosent really look like a spilo, mabey a brandtii.








better pics might help.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Well I was about to buy it today but I wanted to make sure what kind of piranha it was but i think rbp 4 135 is right i compared some pics with a BRANDTII piranha and they look very similiar but i still need some help.


----------



## One800Jonny (Oct 13, 2004)

Im guessin Brandtii, definitely not a GOLD spilo though to clear that up, most common characteristic of a juvenile spilo is the black spots on its sides, but this one does have that a little bit.

Also could quite possibly be a Ruby Red Spilo. Ive only owned gold spilos so dont take my word for it.


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

I think $20 to $25 is fair.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I'D say $25-$30 is a good price


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a brandti. Go to sharkaquarium and aquascape, look at their prices for fish. Then decide if its a good price or not, remember if you order online you got the shipping charge, so a $40 fish + shipping could be $80. Depending on where you live, $25-$40 wouldn't be bad. It also depends on you, is that fish to you worth the $.


----------

